# 02 B15 GXE Rear Speakers Install



## Marus92 (Jul 6, 2008)

Hey guys,

I installed a new headunit in my car last friday and now I want to change the rear speakers. One's blown.

Anyway I was looking for some info on how the back cover is made. I bought some old 6.5 Sonys coax that have a huge mid that wont fit the gap so I'm gonna have to make some holes. So what are my options? I was thinking of cutting the fabric with an utility knife and maybe using a router to cut what seems to be a plastic grille under.

http://i30.photobucket.com/albums/c315/KYLiquid/FOR SALE/EBAY/DSC_0008.jpg?t=1235431079

Also how do you take the damn rear cap off? I know that you have to remove the 3rd brake light (I did, but the connector is real loose so should I push on the tab or pull back/forwards on it to disconnect?) and the child seat anchors. Thing is the middle one doesn'have a visible bolt. I searched here and some people said you have to remove the pillar caps, which is ridiculous to get a reach of those speakers. And most posts weren't that much helpful for throuput instuctions. 

So I could use some help  Some diagrams (like crutchfield) would be wicked.

Thanks!

PS: Why isn't it easy like an 04+? :wtf:


----------



## Marus92 (Jul 6, 2008)

I helped myself. I still could use some help on how to make clean holes and how to disconnect the 3rd brake light.

This could be very useful for some people. Apparently 04's a ***** to work with too...I thought the caps would be easy to take off.

GTA Sentra - How To


----------

